
The Economics of Legal Tech - LegalTechFan100
https://www.artificiallawyer.com/2020/05/11/the-economics-of-legal-tech/
======
jahn716
>All of this has to be balanced, and it’s not a simple equation. There are a
lot of moving parts here.

The challenges in legal tech are rarely technical; it's largely in the hands
of the practioners themselves to want to change and to adopt new technologies.
Evenb low-hanging fruit tools like e-mail and word processors took time to
catch on; while seemingly no-brainers like e-signatures are still looked upon
warily. So where does that leave even more robust solutions?

And this isn't even taking into consideration clients, who have the bargaining
power to also drive some of the change but are often afraid to do so because
everyone likes "having a lawyer" once they're significantly large enough to be
able to afford the services of one.

